# Soft cookies: natural preservative and packaging?



## chefleen (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi, I would like to extend the shelf-life of my soft cookies. They contain the usual suspects: eggs, brown sugar, flour, cocoa, unsalted butter, etc.. Can anyone suggest a natural preservative I could use that won't alter the taste of the cookie? 

With regards to packaging, I use airtight sealed plastic packaging. Is there a better alternative that I could use? 

I'd like the cookies to maintain their texture (hard on the outside and soft in the middle) and protect them from odours in the environment.


----------

